# Biting, growling and scaring my son



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi All, I've conducting various searches on the trials and tribulations of puppy biting and found some great advice. Unfortunately, I haven't found anything that really addresses my situation. 

Comet has been very mouthy since day one. He eat/chews everything, tries to bite, etc. From what I've read, this is pretty typical golden puppy behavior. We've followed the stand still, ignore and if all else fails a quiet walk to his crate for a time out.

My recent challenge involves my son. For some reason, Comet growls and bites my 8 year old son without an provocation. He doesn't seem to do it in an aggressive way, more like a trying to goad him into playing way. That said, he jumps up at him, bites his clothes, growls and bites his hands or arms. It's scary and intimidating for my son. He does this most often in the morning before I've taken him for his walk.

Interestingly enough, he very rarely does this to the rest of us (which includes my 5 year old daughter, who he is particularly gentle with).

It's getting to the point where my husband is frustrated and my son is scared of Comet's random growling and biting. I know he isn't a mean spirited dog and that he thinks he's playing. But, in an attempt to keep my son from feeling scared, I keep Comet leashed so that I can grab him quickly and I don't leave them alone in together.

Can anyone speculate why he does this? Does he think my son is one of his puppy friends? Does anyone have any advice to get him to stop doing this?

I plan to ask the trainer when she's back next week, but figured I would ask here too since the suggestions and experiences on this forum are incredibly vast.

_On a side note... Per the trainer I work with, a tired puppy is a happy puppy. So I make sure to stimulate Comet both through exercise and games. We completed puppy preschool and he is currently enrolled in basic obedience. I work with him on his commands probably about 45 minutes to 1 hour per day, broken up into 10-15 minute sessions throughout the day. I take him for a 1 mile walk in the morning and a 1/2 to 1 mile walk in the evening, depending on his activity level and field trips during the day. He also eats his meals from a food puzzle, which he LOVES. We also play fetch in the back yard, I'm home with him all day, and he's probably only crated an hour or so per day and then at night while he sleeps. So, based on my notive experience, I think he's getting plenty of mental and physical stimulation, and he gets loads of attention. I was also hoping that if I involved my son in some of the training that Comet wouldn't seem him as an equal. But unfortunately this hasn't seemed to do any good._


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

How old is your puppy?

My Brady was like this as a puppy. ( He grew into the best behaved adult I could ask for.) I have three daughters, at the time they were 4, 8, and 9. Rarely did he do it to the 4 year old, or stopped pretty early on because she did not run from him and gave it right back. The older ones, would run and scream with their high pitched voices, and that would encourage him even more. He considered this play and them his littermates. Nothing the books or trainers told us to do worked. He did calm down after a year. And strangely enough, he only acted this way to my kids not any that were visiting.

This is what I did to get through this stage. Gates and the crate became my best friend. I leashed him to me, that way I had control of him and knew exactly where he was. Also, I noticed he would be worse when he was tired and needed a nap. I would put him in his crate, and before I could even turn around he would be asleep. I also noticed if we had class the night before, he was usually pretty well behaved the next day.

Since then, I have brought two more golden puppies into my home, and they were nothing like this. I have heard some litters are worst than others, sometimes if they are taken from their littermates too soon, or maybe it is just what can happen when your children are a certain age. I have been told that dogs cannot read body language in children under 12.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

How old is Comet? How much does he nap during the day? A tired puppy IS a good puppy, BUT an overstimulated puppy is not. Up until she was 6 months old, I had to crate Zelda for mandatory naps during the day because she just wouldn't sleep and she'd turn into a terror. Comet probably sees your son as his playmate, not necessarily a puppy, but more like a fun squeaky toy. Does he have another dog he wrestles with? That will often teach more bite inhibition than we could ever hope to do. How does your son react most of the time when Comet does this?


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you for your responses! Comet is 6 months old. He naps frequently... but now that I think back to when things got worse, it's been over Christmas holiday. So perhaps with my kids home more, he's napping less. That said, it seems to be worst in the morning around breakfast time. So he's had his full night's sleep and he wakes up ready to bite and growl at my son. My 5 year old daughter is much quicker to shout "SIT!!!!" and she typically catches him off guard and he throws himself into a sit. My son gets scared and tries to stand still, but Comet just comes at him. 

Comet doesn't have another puppy to roll around with, but he does enjoy chasing our one cat, who happily takes it and then gives him a good swat when he's had enough.

I have a leash that fits around me... maybe I'll see how wearing him works in the morning.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

No advice, but my puppy also left my five-year-old alone and treated my seven-year-old as a playmate. My seven-year-old encouraged him to jump on him and play, which was fine when he was little... but less appealing as he hit 70 pounds. (We were not savvy dog people.)

Bailey was immediately removed from any situation when he acted inappropriately and tethered away from the family for a brief time. We also have loads of gates up in our house. 

His behavior is getting better, but at the start of winter, he would knock over my son, pull the hat off his head, and run away.... ack! Very scary if you are 58 pounds and just trying to walk to school. Anyway, Bailey's starting to get it, and he is now one. Comet will get it, too, with patience and firm boundaries in place.


----------



## TJ4Ever (Apr 14, 2014)

So many things could be in play here... It can help young puppies find/accept their place in the family by involving younger children in their training and feeding. With one of the parents supervising, try having your son prepare and give the dog his meals. Include, if possible, having your son give a sit/wait/take-it command. Doing small things along this line can help the puppy form the proper amount of respect for your child and with time he should obey your son's commands as if they were coming from you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

This may not be the case in your household, but I have found through the dogs that I have trained is that they choose one child to bite at and jump on, and that child is the one who spends the most time on the floor. Not necessarily engaging the dog, but most of the times that is the case, too, but even if they like to sit on the floor to watch TV or color or do their homework. The dog/puppy sees them as a littermate or another dog in the house to play with rather than a human. I work with the kids teaching them how to sit on the furniture and call the dog/puppy over on their terms, rather than petting the dog when the dog rushes up and basically demands it. I also have them walk the dog (with an adult along side, even holding a second leash) and have them walk them, then stop and have the dog sit, walk a bit more, stop and have the dog sit, repeat, repeat, repeat. What this is teaching the child is how to give commands to the dog and have the dog follow through on the command, and it is teaching the dog that the child is NOT a littermate, but is instead a leader for the dog. Usually the parents tell me they see an almost immediate improvement in the dog/child interaction.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

fostermom said:


> This may not be the case in your household, but I have found through the dogs that I have trained is that they choose one child to bite at and jump on, and that child is the one who spends the most time on the floor. Not necessarily engaging the dog, but most of the times that is the case, too, but even if they like to sit on the floor to watch TV or color or do their homework. The dog/puppy sees them as a littermate or another dog in the house to play with rather than a human. I work with the kids teaching them how to sit on the furniture and call the dog/puppy over on their terms, rather than petting the dog when the dog rushes up and basically demands it. I also have them walk the dog (with an adult along side, even holding a second leash) and have them walk them, then stop and have the dog sit, walk a bit more, stop and have the dog sit, repeat, repeat, repeat. What this is teaching the child is how to give commands to the dog and have the dog follow through on the command, and it is teaching the dog that the child is NOT a littermate, but is instead a leader for the dog. Usually the parents tell me they see an almost immediate improvement in the dog/child interaction.


Very interesting observation. My kids always played on the ground at that age, the older two were always together, while the four year old tended to sit more or interact with my husband and me. My four year old also held a second leash when we were walking.

All three of my goldens now, if we want them to play, all we need to do is lay on the floor at their level and they are ready for some rough housing.


----------



## Brads035 (Apr 1, 2014)

I can't speak to experience with children, but in terms of play biting, when Cody was younger, anytime he tried to playbite/ wrestle with my hands I put another toy in his mouth, like a wubba or stuffed animal, and encouraged him to bite the toy instead (throw, light tug, shake). I also used the word gentle a lot (to where he would lick my hands instead of biting them) It was constant re-direction and eventually he learned that this was the way to play with people.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

When we brought River into our home our daughter was 3 years old. She has been bossing River from an early age and has established her own communication with her. They play around with each other. For along time after bringing River home I kept her on a short lead so I could have easier access if she was looking for trouble. When we go to the dog park sometimes people bring there children to play. The ones that scream River is more pushy with her interactions. The calm children can run around and laugh and she plays nicely. Best thing would be building your sons confidence on how to handle Comet. I have heard people talk about smearing peanut butter on the hands and teaching kiss command. Having him help with training and feeding would help also.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Lise123 said:


> No advice, but my puppy also left my five-year-old alone and treated my seven-year-old as a playmate.


At least Comet isn't the only one! I never expected my 5 year old to be the one with the upper hand.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

fostermom said:


> This may not be the case in your household, but I have found through the dogs that I have trained is that they choose one child to bite at and jump on, and that child is the one who spends the most time on the floor.


This is definitely the case. My son plays with puzzles on the floor, legos on the floor, does his homework by the window on the floor, watches TV, etc. I was wondering if this might have something to do with it, so I've told him he isn't allowed on the floor and while it takes constant reminding, he hasn't been on the floor in nearly a week.

I'm going to take him with me to obedience class this week to see if that's helpful. I also started having him practice the sit command. 

I'll definitely try the walking too. Great idea!

(I knew this forum would offer a ton of advice. We are doing our best to help shape Comet into the best dog possible but given that it's our first puppy, it's a constant learning process for us.)


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Bwilson said:


> Best thing would be building your sons confidence on how to handle Comet. I have heard people talk about smearing peanut butter on the hands and teaching kiss command. Having him help with training and feeding would help also.


I agree. I think my son is much less confident than my daughter and that definitely comes into play. She also goes on his daily walks with me. I think her more organized interactions with Comet have helped him learn that she's higher rank than he is. Having my son help with training definitely sounds like a new must.

Thank you!


----------



## jenspup (Jan 2, 2015)

Interesting thread! My youngest child is 11, but has had issues with a mouthy puppy that belongs to a family member in the past. The puppy wouldn't try to "mouth" anyone else but when my son got near him, he would automatically go for his arm and hands. He wouldn't bite, but his puppy teeth were so sharp that it bothered my son. I'm trying to do as much research as I can ahead of time to deal with this situation if it presents itself.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

My theory is they want to go for the hands, as a "hello pat me kind of thing" and children's instinct id to raise their hand above their heads. which in turn causes the pup to jump to try and get to them.

My sisters tiny dog thing, used to do this, until we started to lower our hand to their head hight


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Marcus, I witnessed this today with my nieces. They don't have a dog and couldn't shake the habit of touching and pulling away and then squealing. It excited Comet to no end.

My son's first instinct is to pull away, which definitely makes the problem worse. We've been working very hard at reminding him to cross his arms or put them behind his back instead. It helps but Comet just loves to bite and pull at his pants.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello Loukia and welcome to the forum.

IMHO all dogs including puppies are constantly assessing the energy of all whom they meet, humans and other dogs alike. It would see me that your Comet may be picking up your son's energy as somewhat fearful, therefore not dominant(submissive) and he may be reacting to this causing the behavior that is manifesting, as Comet is trying to find his place in your pack. 

Again, IMHO it would be important for you to work with your son to exude a more calm and assertive presence with Comet. It sounds like you are already working on this. Others here have given you some good suggestion on how to do this by involving your son in more activities with Comet like training, leash walking etc. 

Another suggestion would be to train the command "leave it" which includes not only toys or other objects you don't want Comet to have, but also things like pulling on pants, clothing, arms etc. A reliable sit with reward may also help.

Good luck and please keep us posting on how things are going.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Dogs are very good at picking out people who are afraid, or are weak in their ability to enforce the commands. You said it best - 

“My 5 year old daughter is much quicker to shout "SIT!!!!" and she typically catches him off guard and he throws himself into a sit. My son gets scared and tries to stand still, but Comet just comes at him.”

Comet has identified your son as the “weakest link” in the family and has targeted him as such. It is time to work with your son and the dog. I would have your son be in charge of feeding and I would increase the number of feedings every day so that the dog might eat 4 times a day – just lower the amount of food in each meal so the total is the same. Have your son play at being a king when he feeds the dog. Head up, shoulders back, stern look on his face, loud and booming voice – SIT!!! When the dog sees this new attitude I bet he will sit down for him. Your son will be delighted at being able to control the dog even if it is only a fleeting sit. Once Comet has planted his hind end have your son give him the bowl and release him to eat.

Both the “king” act and the food will change Comets opinion of your son and getting the dog to obey will increase your son’s confidence.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I would do a few things.

I would have your son feed him high value treats that only HE feeds Comet. And, of course, Comet would have to work for them.

I would also have your son hand-feed kibble to Comet.

Finally, I would (not with your son-- you do it) train Comet to get used to the "waving hands" thing that kids not experienced with dogs do . . .someone on another dog forum shared these videos with me (publicly, not via PM) of her, training her dog to get used to hands and jumping around. She is teaching impulse control here . . .you know that even if you can get your son to be great with the dog, there will always be a kid out there who won't be (or will just be excited around the dog without interacting with the dog). Even though you'll likely be able to monitor what happens, it's good to teach "just in case."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcQHZenwPl4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J2jN0IiEv0

I like what Leslie said about the king attitude. 

We are hopefully going to be bringing a puppy into our home in the relatively near future, and I know one of my children may have to take the role of "queen" if we are in this situation!


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Another suggestion would be to train the command "leave it" which includes not only toys or other objects you don't want Comet to have, but also things like pulling on pants, clothing, arms etc. A reliable sit with reward may also help.
> 
> Good luck and please keep us posting on how things are going.


We've been working on the "leave it" command and it's a slow go but he's starting to get it. 

He's very food motivated but stubborn and perhaps some what slow to learn (or want to learn) certain commands like "down", "leave it", "drop it" and "off" (particularly when the counter is involved). Since this is my first puppy, I don't have much to compare him to. I would imagine these commands are harder to solidify than others. He is a bit stubborn and pushy too, per the trainer. He will sometimes bark and stomp his front feet when I tell him "down"... and then I have to actually take a few steps towards him and he'll throw himself down in a pouting huff. (It's actually pretty funny to watch. He reminds me of a pouting toddler.) He does follow through with the "down", just just wants to make sure I'm fully aware that he doesn't want to do it.

When he gets biting my son he seems to lose his brain a bit. He is SO good with his sit command, but in the moment he can't even seem to think to sit. It's similar to his excitement when someone new comes into the house (which we are also working on). Both require me to physically intervene. Then it's as if he remembers who he is and almost acts a bit embarrassed. 

I definitely agree that my son seems to be exuding a bit of fear, which Comet is playing off of. Comet sometimes tries things with my 5 year old daughter, but she's more confident and comes back at him strong with a "SIT!!!!" as she walks towards him. My son hasn't developed the confidence to do that yet. I also think my son's love of doing activities on the floor has kept Comet thinking he was a littermate and equal. This is where I blame myself because it honestly never occurred to me that something like that could cause a problem. It just goes to show that you can research and read but nothing substitutes actually being in the midst of the situation. Thank goodness I have all of you to help me!


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Leslie B said:


> I would increase the number of feedings every day so that the dog might eat 4 times a day – just lower the amount of food in each meal so the total is the same. Have your son play at being a king when he feeds the dog. Head up, shoulders back, stern look on his face, loud and booming voice – SIT!!! When the dog sees this new attitude I bet he will sit down for him. Your son will be delighted at being able to control the dog even if it is only a fleeting sit... Both the “king” act and the food will change Comets opinion of your son and getting the dog to obey will increase your son’s confidence.


Great ideas! Thank you! Yes, at this point I think my son is feeling a bit defeated because his tiny little sister is queen of the dog and he's probably actually lost some of his dog confidence as a result.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Anele said:


> ...you know that even if you can get your son to be great with the dog, there will always be a kid out there who won't be (or will just be excited around the dog without interacting with the dog). Even though you'll likely be able to monitor what happens, it's good to teach "just in case."
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcQHZenwPl4
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J2jN0IiEv0


We've worked on impulse control with Comet and he's gotten quite good but I never thought to wave my hands around (like a child). This is actually a great training idea. Thank you!

And, may I suggest that you start working on having your kids stay off the floor now. LOL! It's not as though my son drags himself around the floor all day, but everything he plays needs space and he's on the floor a lot (now that I take notice). Had I known this would add to this problem I would have started practicing prior to Comet's arrival. At least I found out now at 6 months!

Thank you for sharing these great videos!


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

jenspup said:


> I'm trying to do as much research as I can ahead of time to deal with this situation if it presents itself.


There are several terrific suggestions in response to my original post. And, may I add that you work on having your 11 year old stay on two feet (not relax on the floor) when you do bring in a new puppy.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I am on a tablet so I can't quote , but I don't agree with training the KIDS to stay off the floor. I think you need to proceed slowly but make your son playing on the floor a training opportunity . Equate being calm when a child is on the floor with good things happening . It should be you training right now (you are right there supervising and you are doing the training while your son plays for short periods ). Do it only so long as Comet is responsive, so that you keep repeating successful and positive interactions. Your children have a right to play on the floor in theit own home. Desensitize the dog instead.

ETA: You have to use this safely with a young pup, but this really is amazing for getting a good workout for him . . .not sure if you have one, already: flirt pole. (You can make one yourself, too.)


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh, and for now, when you see a pattern like jumping on your son before a walk, be especially vigilant and don't allow it to happen at all, even if that means your son is out of the room, while you work on this. The more Comet does it, the more ingrained it becomes .


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Loukia said:


> ... Comet growls and bites my 8 year old son without an provocation. He doesn't seem to do it in an aggressive way, more like a trying to goad him into playing way. That said, he jumps up at him, bites his clothes, growls and bites his hands or arms. It's scary and intimidating for my son. * He does this most often in the morning before I've taken him for his walk.*...
> 
> _On a side note... Per the trainer I work with, a tired puppy is a happy puppy. So I make sure to stimulate Comet both through exercise and games. We completed puppy preschool and he is currently enrolled in basic obedience. I work with him on his commands probably about 45 minutes to 1 hour per day, broken up into 10-15 minute sessions throughout the day. I take him for a 1 mile walk in the morning and a 1/2 to 1 mile walk in the evening, depending on his activity level and field trips during the day. He also eats his meals from a food puzzle, which he LOVES. We also play fetch in the back yard, I'm home with him all day, and he's probably only crated an hour or so per day and then at night while he sleeps. So, based on my notive experience, I think he's getting plenty of mental and physical stimulation, and he gets loads of attention. I was also hoping that if I involved my son in some of the training that Comet wouldn't seem him as an equal. But unfortunately this hasn't seemed to do any good._


Sounds like you've receive some great strategies from people already and my fingers are crossed that they will prove to be effective. It also sounds like Comet has a wonderful life and you are good about keeping him busy but I wanted to point out that, depending on how long your fetch sessions last and how big your back yard is, he may very well not be getting enough hard, aerobic activity, if he gets bored and stops after a few short chases it's probably not enough duration, especially if your yard is like mine: small. Like people, some Goldens are busier and more energetic than others, but in general they will do best with a half hour every day of hard play that raises their heartrates. 

If you have ever seen video of people working on field training their retrievers, they are made to sprint over moderate distances and swim. They take a brief rest and then go again. They will do this all day long if they can and the mostly indoor, suburban lifestyle we ask them to adapt to can be hard on a young dog who is overflowing with energy that he doesn't know what to do with. A well known and respected expert in dog behavior, Dr. Nicholas Dodman, (Faculty and Staff at Tufts Animal Behavior Clinic : Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine ) is pretty blunt, in his assessment that leash walking is not adequate exercise for healthy young dogs. 'A walk around the block is great exercise for your 80 year old grandmother, but not for a young golden retriever' is his view. Also, if they are walking the exact same route every day, it's not really doing much to stimulate his brain. If this is the case, you might want to trade out one of his leash walks and instead use that time to start getting him out to a field or some other place on a long line and working on retrieving at greater distances to his heart rate up every day. Arranging playdates with another nice young dog a couple times a week can also be great exercise and will make a difference in taking the 'edge' off, give him an outlet for his need to roughhouse.

I hope things are going well and Comet is making progress. I hope you will give details here about how things workout going forward so that people who see this thread in the future can learn from what worked for your family.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

All good advice above. His age is a particular tough time when it comes to teething and getting those molars thru. Keep training, keep teaching; it IS getting through.

You'll notice a big difference in just 4 weeks or so. He will start to exhibit behaviors that you thought he hadn't learned. 

It's a tough time.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

nolefan said:


> I wanted to point out that, depending on how long your fetch sessions last and how big your back yard is, he may very well not be getting enough hard, aerobic activity, if he gets bored and stops after a few short chases it's probably not enough duration, especially if your yard is like mine: small. Like people, some Goldens are busier and more energetic than others, but in general they will do best with a half hour every day of hard play that raises their heartrates.


Thank you for your thoughts on my situation. I really appreciate all of the help.

I struggle between worrying that I'm exercising Comet and his growing body too much or perhaps that he's not getting enough exercise. I've looked all around on the forum and people seem to differ a bit, saying they shouldn't be exercised too much as they develop... or that many of the behavior issues people experience are a result of being under stimulated both mentally and physically. I asked my vet, because I want to make sure that I'm providing Comet what he needs without hurting him. He told me to watch Comet and let him be my guide. 

I try to follow Comet's cues and stop walks before he seems to slow down and get tired (which he does if we go much more than a mile). He does well with a 1 mile walk twice a day. He enjoys the walk, keeps a nice pace with me but never seems overly tired or slow when we're done. On at least one of his two walks we work on heal training, sit, down, etc. so I think that 1 mile walk tires him out mentally as well. He always comes home and takes a big drink and a long nap. (It's snowy here, so I don't take water on our walk and he eats snow along the way).

I have a medium sized yard (3/4 acre in total). Unfortunately for me, my neighborhood does not allow a fenced in yard. The good news is that Comet does really well on his long lead and doesn't ever seem to tangle himself up, so I have two 30 ft. training leashes attached with a locked carabiner. This gives him 60 feet to run and he gets VERY excited when I get out the long red leash. He knows it means freedom, sprinting and play time. Our fetch sessions really depend on Comet. Sometimes he's really willing to play for a good 15 minutes or so and other times he gets tired and lays down and rolls around in the grass. When we play fetch I throw the ball just short of the 60 ft leash so he doesn't yank himself at the end. He sprints back and forth between the ball and me. I would imagine this gets his heart rate up. 

To your point, I definitely notice rowdier behavior if we don't make it out for our fetch session. Yesterday it was zero with a windchill below zero, they canceled outdoor recess for my kids at school and there was a frost bite advisory. I took Comet outside for periodic runs around the back yard when ever he had to go to the bathroom (just short runs in a square around the perimeter of my yard were freezing!). We played fetch inside... which certainly isn't the same. And I definitely noticed that his biting and wild play was worse. Luckily today we had a high of 17 so we made it out for our afternoon walk and I took him to the pet supply store for a field trip to get him out.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I just wanted to post a follow up question and an update on our progress...

I've gotten some conflicting advice about my son and playing on the floor. Some of the posters say to keep him off the floor for now. My trainer says to keep him off the floor for now. Other posters say Comet needs to learn and adjust to kids on the floor. My good friend who has shepherds says the same thing - make the dog adjust, not the family. I know this is similar to asking for parenting advice, as there are many different methods, ideas and styles. But given that this is our first puppy and I really want to get this right, I'm wondering if there is a best way?

Am I better to establish my son as a higher ranking member of the household and then work on getting Comet used to him being on the floor after Comet knows that my son is in charge? And help practice with Comet on how to behave once we get through this biting stuff with my son? Or should I be trying to acclimate Comet to my son being on the floor while I try to teach Comet that my son is in charge and higher ranking in the house than he is? I don't have experience in any of this, but it seems like I might be better to take away the littermate floor issue for a while as we work on this biting stuff... and then work it back in?

I welcome any thoughts on this... I understand that there may not be a "right" answer.

Just to give you an update. I had my son feed Comet his dinner last night and tonight. He sat on a stool (so quite a bit higher than Comet) and fed him 3-5 kibble at a time out of his hand. Comet did a very nice job of politely sitting for him and gently taking food from his hand. My son was really excited and had a great time acting like the King on a throne. Unfortunately, after tonight's session he got up and Comet seemed to say "Whoo hoo! Fully tummy and now it's play time! These pants are delicious!" Instead of taking Comet off of my son's pant leg I tried to walk him through walking towards Comet, telling him to sit sternly, etc. But he couldn't and said "I can't be king he's scaring me." Poor kid... three steps forward and two steps back I suppose! They are both trying and I think it's going to take time. 

I'll keep you all posted. Thank you again for all of the great information and I welcome more if you think of anything.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I am very interested in hearing what people say re: exercise, too. It seems so tricky-- on one hand, they NEED exercise, but on the other, if it's too much too soon, it can hurt them when they are young. I've read that it's primarily the non-stop exercise that is a problem, but I don't know.

Regarding the two schools of thought (keep child off floor vs. dog just should leave him alone), your son's safety is always #1. No one here has seen your dog in action so I would defer to the trainer. I would say, though, not being any sort of expert, that the answer isn't either extreme, and I am guessing this is where the trainer is heading. I think the trick would be to start off with very short sessions where you tell your son that you will be in charge (take the pressure off of him and he'll be more relaxed) but to please act like he's playing for a few minutes. In other words, he wouldn't actually be playing to play, but it would be a short/sweet training session. You would continue to redirect your dog with various other commands while your son plays. If he starts going after your son, you use "leave it" and then "down." But, again, since your trainer has actually observed your dog, he/she may be seeing firsthand that it's just not the right time-- not that your son will never be able to play on the floor.

Sounds like the feeding session went well! What about another activity right after, like a toy handy for your son to throw? I think transitions are so hard in general (for all creatures) so maybe if you keep thinking of "what's next" (and I don't mean for your son to do all the time, of course) then maybe the dog will just get into a routine . . .first The King feeds me and then we play with the ball!

I wonder if your son could play some other games with him, too . . .maybe you start off playing with the dog to teach him the game, and then your son does it with you. Hide and Go Seek 

I live in IL so I feel your pain re: the cold. We are going to be bringing home our puppy at the beginning of Feb. so I am researching how to make potty training work when we are faced with these dangerous temps.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

I have been following your thread and am by no means any kind of training or behavior expert. However, we had a similar situation with Bailey and my youngest son (who was 10). I thought I'd let you know what helped us...even though I know every situation is different.
Two things that seemed to help at our house, were first that our upstairs is completely gated off from Bailey without supervision. It allowed for a "zone" where toys and kids could be on the floor without any problems. I completely agree with keeping your kids off of the floor until the major part of the biting phase is over. It is such a short time. The second thing that helped was an activity/command that our puppy class instructor taught us in class that my youngest son learned to use. Our trainer/instructor trained Goldens for agility and as gun dogs, so I'm not sure if every puppy class teaches this. It was the "settle" and "okay" command. We say "okay" for her to play with us with a toy, then take her collar with both hands and say "settle". She then sits and drops her toy, and she also calms down from playing. It was a great tool for my youngest because he went to the class with me and learned to help her settle down when playing. Again, I am no expert, but I really think it helped her see my youngest as more than a plaything, and helped him gain some confidence and control over their play. Your son may benefit from going to your puppy class with you, I know our instructor really encouraged the entire family to participate. Good luck and hang in there! My youngest and Bailey are now best buddies .


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's just my opinion, but I feel like if you can keep your son off the floor for the time being, until the pup respects him, that would be the best route to take. The whole "the dog needs to learn to respect the kid on the floor" is fine, if you have a dog who isn't already biting at the child who hangs out on the floor. At this point, again, my opinion, you need to build your son's self confidence while at the same time you need to keep the dog from being on the same level as your son. So if your son will sit in chairs and on the couch, he will physically be higher than the dog. It's not going to be fixed immediately, it will take some time, but it CAN be fixed.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

MaggieandBailey said:


> Your son may benefit from going to your puppy class with you, I know our instructor really encouraged the entire family to participate. Good luck and hang in there! My youngest and Bailey are now best buddies .


Thank you for your great suggestions! We haven't learned a settle type command yet in basic obedience but I go to class tomorrow night so I'll ask the trainer. We've had two weeks off since our class is Thursday nights (Christmas and NYE were both Thursdays). So I'll be armed with a new set of questions tomorrow and pick her brain a bit.

I wish I could bring my son to class. Unfortunately, the only class that fit into my schedule was a late night class. So it's past his bedtime. But they do offer doggy daycare with refresh training. At the end of the day the trainer spends a half hour with you going over their day and what they worked on. I'm wondering if I signed up for that and brought my son, if that might help because he could get some one-on-one with Comet and the trainer. (Thanks for the idea!)


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

fostermom said:


> It's just my opinion, but I feel like if you can keep your son off the floor for the time being, until the pup respects him, that would be the best route to take. The whole "the dog needs to learn to respect the kid on the floor" is fine, if you have a dog who isn't already biting at the child who hangs out on the floor. At this point, again, my opinion, you need to build your son's self confidence while at the same time you need to keep the dog from being on the same level as your son. So if your son will sit in chairs and on the couch, he will physically be higher than the dog. It's not going to be fixed immediately, it will take some time, but it CAN be fixed.


I think this was my trainer's approach. To keep him off the floor for the time being and work on the respect first. We have baby gates all around the house because Comet tries to chew on anything and everything so he needs lots of supervision. With all the gates, my son does get his floor play time so keeping him off the floor when he and Comet are together doesn't hinder his fun . We've just kept it to times when Comet isn't in the same room.

Before my son came home from school I took Comet outside and we played fetch for a good 15-20 minutes. It tired him out and he was nice and relaxed when my son came home from school.

At dinner time my son fed Comet out of his hand. He wants to go through Comet's various commands but I told him we should work on sit first (since Comet is best at sitting on command and will hopefully be most willing to listen to it). We worked on it together and by the last few kibbles Comet was sitting really nicely when my son told him to. They were both quite proud of themselves when they finished. 

It's baby steps, but we're making progress. 

Thank you everyone for the various input and support! Any other ideas, tips, etc. are welcome!


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Anele said:


> I live in IL so I feel your pain re: the cold. We are going to be bringing home our puppy at the beginning of Feb. so I am researching how to make potty training work when we are faced with these dangerous temps.


Anele, that's SO exciting! Do you know what you're getting (boy/girl)? Do you have names picked out. My friend brings home a shiloh shepherd February 15th so we've been going through names and it's so much fun. She hasn't settled on a name yet though.

I'll ask her what she plans to do about potty training. It will be her 7th puppy, so I would imagine that one of her pups was potty trained in the winter months.

I'm off to find Comet a pair of boots tomorrow. They've been salting my roads like crazy and trying to walk him off the road hasn't been easy.


----------



## tennessee_rose (Apr 7, 2014)

My dog was EXACTLY like this, and still isnt entirely over it alltogether. Hes 1 yr old now. One thing I can tell you that helped A LOT was getting him neutered. A lot of it was dominant behavior, and when the hormones started to leave his system after his neutering a lot of that subsided.
That being said, our dog always pulled his little behavior stunts on me and never on my husband. Reason being I believe is because I spoiled him and doted on him way too much, and he lost respect for me as the "pack leader" and felt like he could pull whatever he wanted with me. But when the dog would be acting up (snarling, growling, pulling on my clothes) and my husband came around, the dog would just hear that clomp clomp clomp of his boots coming and hed back off. He sees my husband as more of an authority figure. My husband is not hard on him and hes never been abused in any way whatsoever, but he knows who the boss is, and thats a good thing. Myself, im trying to work on not spoiling and petting him quite so much as they really dont need it as much as you think. Just to be in their owners presence is enough for them to be content. Affection affection affection creates an unbalanced dog. So im with ya on that!
All the other solutions youve mentioned sound like awesome suggestions, especially the walks. They also need to just grow up, and that takes time. From what ive heard, these guys settle down around age 3. I know, seems like a loooong way off, lol.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

tennessee_rose said:


> My dog was EXACTLY like this, and still isnt entirely over it all together. Hes 1 yr old now. One thing I can tell you that helped A LOT was getting him neutered...
> 
> ...our dog always pulled his little behavior stunts on me and never on my husband... when the dog would be acting up (snarling, growling, pulling on my clothes) and my husband came around, the dog would just hear that clomp clomp clomp of his boots coming and hed back off...
> 
> They also need to just grow up, and that takes time. From what ive heard, these guys settle down around age 3. I know, seems like a loooong way off, lol.


I know what you mean about your dog backing off at the sound of your husband's feet. We'll be in the kitchen and Comet will start biting my son's pants and I can start to walk over and he sees me coming and will back down. I've never been anything but loving to him, but I'm the strict one, I'm the one who trains him, the one who enforces the rules and I'm the one home with him all the time. So he looks to me as the one in charge. My husband is much more playful with him and he doesn't behave as well for him either. 

We had Comet neutered over Christmas break. My vet said 6 months or 35 lbs and he was basically both. He was starting to try and have his way with our cat, so we knew it was time. I haven't noticed any personality change, but I think we caught him early enough that his hormones hadn't set in.

I do think much of his behavior is tied to being a puppy and teething. That said, I knew if I asked for advice there would be plenty I could do now to try and combat some of his less desirable behavior with my son. The ideas helping and I've seen a small improvement. I know it will take time.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you again to all of you who provided such great advice!

I just wanted to provide an update. Comet had his obedience class yesterday and I talked with his trainer in-depth about the various suggestions, ideas and tactics in our discussion. 

I want to share her advice/suggestions, hoping it may help someone else who goes through this with their puppy:

Comet's trainer said that for now, as we try and rectify the issue, keep my son off the floor when the dog is around and awake. If he's sleeping she said it's a good time to use it as a training session and sit with the dog and praise him or offer him treats while my son plays and he remains laying down. But that spontaneous (non-training) floor play should be avoided for now. Her ultimate goal is that my son can play with what ever he wants, where ever he wants and Comet will be respectful. That's what we're working towards (and working towards Comet not biting and trying to taunt my son into playing).

As one of you mentioned in your posting to me, Comet's trainer we can practice desensitizing Comet to my son's floor play by scheduling training sessions where my son goes on the floor and I offer Comet treats and praise. However, she warned that these sessions should be very short, very organized and that Comet should be very relaxed and well exercised. 

She has been a trainer for many many years and she works as the director of a large facility in my area that offers a number of classes, private training, drop off training, etc. so she's seen a LOT of dogs over the years. In her experience puppies often pick someone to pick on. In couples she said it's often the person who is willing to give the puppy more leeway with the training and discipline or coddle the puppy a bit more. And from her personal experience, in families with kids in the 7-11 range, regardless of how old the other children are, this age is often the target in the house. Her only thoughts on this are that children this age move a bit faster, have a bit more freedom to do as they please without major supervision and they're also a bit likely to be more playful with a smaller puppy who may bite. This is definitely the case in my house, since my 5 year old daughter never liked when Comet bit her (even when he was 6lbs) and my son wasn't too bothered and thought it was a little funny when a 6 lb dog growled at him and tried to chase him around the kitchen. This isn't behavior I tolerated or cultivated, but it falls in line with what my trainer has experienced. She said she can't really be sure of why, but that puppies do seem to pick a target and often if there are kids in the house in this age range, they tend to be the target. 

Her advice is that when the kids have the confidence to stand up to the biting AND follow the correct training directions even in the midst of getting bitten or tugged at, the kids should be slowly worked into the training process so that the dog sees the child as a superior member of the pack. However, she said that when you're dealing with a child whose confidence is either not quite there or they get scared of the biting puppy or get high pitched in their verbal response, you are better to act as the protector so that the dog understands that the child is YOUR "puppy" and the actual puppy isn't allowed to mess with your child. 

Regarding my own personal situation, she said that since my son gets scared and completely lose all ability to follow through with the right training response (even if I'm there coaching him), that I should take the "this is my puppy" approach and get in between my son and Comet and say "No". She said in this case it's very helpful to have the dog on a leash. In our situation, Comet is always on a short leash in the house when my kids are home. 

The first step will be that Comet will respect my son in my presence but may still go after him if I'm not there to act as the protector. So her advice is to not allow Comet and my son in the same room together alone for the time being, which given the situation, we haven't been any way. (Comet is a big chewer of everything, so he doesn't have free run of our house, so this isn't really a big hassle for us to tell our son he can't be alone with Comet. Comet is generally either with me around the house, in his crate or in our kitchen.)

In terms of working past the "always being there" approach, she did say that over time Comet will get less bite-y and that he'll also get better with his commands and attention span. The ultimate goal is to say "drop it" and "down" and have Comet listen and follow directions and stay in a down until he calms down. However, she cautioned that this is not a realistic expectation for a 6 month old puppy. It's possible for some puppies, but not the norm in her experience. 

She wants me to work on stepping in when Comet gets biting my son and practicing organized training with my son on the floor.

Once we get through that process she said we can reconnect and move forward. Depending on Comet's training and age, he may be ready to move to the "drop it"/"leave it" and down commands. And she said if he's not, we can talk about next steps that will work towards that solution. Per a few forum posts, she also agrees that much of this has to do with age and trying to figure out boundaries. She's convinced that some of this will work itself out as long as we take the correct approach now and don't solidify bad behaviors.

I'll be sure to post updates as we move through this process. I hope this helps someone out there!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

That's great that your teacher is so helpful and proactive...her plan sounds great. Especially the part about not leaving them unsupervised...puppies get so excited by kids! You'll look back and will hardly remember the wild puppy phase. There is light at the end of the tunnel .


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

MaggieandBailey said:


> You'll look back and will hardly remember the wild puppy phase. There is light at the end of the tunnel .


Yes, as much as I look forward to Comet's more well mannered adult stage, I'm already feeling a bit sentimental about him growing up. I see glimpses of him as an adult and it will be really nice for both of my kids when his puppy biting subsides.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Loukia said:


> Anele, that's SO exciting! Do you know what you're getting (boy/girl)? Do you have names picked out. My friend brings home a shiloh shepherd February 15th so we've been going through names and it's so much fun. She hasn't settled on a name yet though.
> 
> I'll ask her what she plans to do about potty training. It will be her 7th puppy, so I would imagine that one of her pups was potty trained in the winter months.
> 
> I'm off to find Comet a pair of boots tomorrow. They've been salting my roads like crazy and trying to walk him off the road hasn't been easy.


I was just checking in to see how things were going-- I missed these latest posts! 

Very interesting that your trainer says a pup will pick on one kid. I am SURE I know which kid of mine will be picked on. She is my most rambunctious and spirited and will probably laugh/cry when the puppy bites her . . .so I will make sure to step in from the beginning so bad habits don't form. 

And thank you for asking about the pup! We are definitely getting a male, just like you! Names are still on the table. My DH is sold on Harry Pawter. I like Kevin but have also been pushing for Laddie. Laddie was the name of my dad's dog. Kids said no, so I said, "How about Aladdin?" One of my kids caught on and said, OH, and nickname would be LADDIE? Hahaha! Busted! Other names are Hachi and Suki. 

Wow-- her 7th puppy? Wow! I love hearing that because it reminds me that it can be done . . .it's normal . . .it will all work out-- people do this repeatedly! (Getting a puppy, that is!)

How did the boots work out? Did Comet like them or at least tolerate them?

The bad cold is better here now. Just snow but it's lovely out! I hope the weather has improved for you, too!


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Anele said:


> I was just checking in to see how things were going...
> 
> We are definitely getting a male... I like Kevin but have also been pushing for Laddie...
> 
> How did the boots work out? Did Comet like them or at least tolerate them?


Things have improved since I started putting myself between my son and Comet. They aren't completely perfected and he still gets biting (and generally starts to go after my son first), but now I put myself between my son and Comet, I say "No!" and Comet puts himself in a sit and gets control over himself. On occasion he's completely out of his mind and will start biting me, and that's when I quietly walk him to his crate and put him inside without saying much of anything. In these moments I swear I'm not sure his brain is even working. 

My saving grace is keeping Comet on a leash inside (all the time when we are home - he's crated without a collar or leash when we're gone). Right now it's really a necessity in getting to him quickly and ensuring that I can stop him if he's doing something he shouldn't.

I love Laddie! That's so cute. All of your names sound great. You must be getting so excited. How much longer do you have to wait? You'll have to post pictures when you get your little guy!

As for the boots... they went WAAAAYYY better than I ever expected. I started by having my daughter feed him one kibble at a time while I put the boots on him. Then when they were all on, I had her back away and lure him off of his bed. It was absolutely hysterical (and yes, I did get it on video). In all honesty, within a minute he was walking normal and didn't really care as long as he kept getting a piece of kibble or as long as we kept moving. I walked him right outside and took him for a short walk. He was great! I had to keep moving though. If I stopped he threw himself into the snow and would kick wildly and try to bite his feet. But... if I kept him walking he didn't seem to mind them at all. The next day I gave him a small pile of kibble (my daughter was at school this time, so I didn't have my helper!), put on his boots and took him for a walk. They are super easy to put on, don't seem to be uncomfortable in any way and I guess the only challenge is that they don't hold up all that well. They already are showing wear. But, better the boots than Comet's feet. I also purchased that $22 pair (not the $50 or $90 pair), so this could be why. But I didn't want to buy the expensive pair and find out he tried to eat them or wouldn't tolerate them.

In all, things are moving in the right direction with Comet and his relationship with my son. Most hours they are steadfast buddies... it's just when Comet is feeling extra playful that he tries to cajole my son into a biting game of wild puppy (via shark bites, tugs and growls). Because of my son's lack of confidence, the only thing that has shown any improvement is standing between my son and Comet, to show ownership of my son so that Comet thinks he's off limits. This is working and the first few days felt like it was doing nothing but we are leaps and bounds ahead of where we were a couple of weeks ago. I still don't leave them alone together but leaving an unpredictable puppy alone with a 5 or 8 year old probably isn't a good idea regardless. (And at some point my son may develop the confidence to take a little more personal control, but for now this is working well.)

Now... if I could just get Comet to stop counter surfing and barking at me when I cook I'd be all set!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

What a happy update, Loukia!

What happens if you say "sit" instead of "no" for biting? Would he do it? 

The fact that your son and Cosmo are best buddies means Cosmo probably is just trying to get his best buddy to play! 

I can't believe the boots worked so well! If you snapped a pic, I'd love to see. Cosmo is so adaptable to get used to them so quickly! At $90/pair the dog would have more expensive shoes than mine . . .I wonder if they do last longer? Hmm! I also saw people talking about a salve? 

I am planning on the same setup of having the leash on all the time except in the crate or Ex-pen. How difficult is it logistically with the leash? Do you hook it on yourself?

I feel like my big focus will be on trying to simultaneously enjoy the puppy while preventing problems! I am not sure when we will pick him up, though. The breeder is having judges look at the pups on 1/25 (when they are 8 weeks) so it might have to be the weekend after that. 2 weeks, I guess.

Anyway, thanks so much for the update. It is so great to hear how your hard work is paying off so quickly. Just amazing and a testament to you as a fantastic family with a great dog!


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Anele said:


> What happens if you say "sit" instead of "no" for biting? Would he do it?
> 
> The fact that your son and Cosmo are best buddies means Cosmo probably is just trying to get his best buddy to play!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your kind response!

Yes, Comet is definitely trying to get my son to play. Unfortunately, since my son isn't a 7 month old puppy, he's not so into the biting . Things continue to get better. He still does it, but I would say it's happening once every few days now, instead of multiple times a day, like it was before. So it's a tremendous improvement.

I tried with "sit" at first, but Comet was so excited and intent on playing, he honestly couldn't even hear me. The firm no seemed to break his concentration. I don't use "no" very often, but feel like this is a good place to use it. Lately, when he goes after my son I make him stay in a down. It requires some reminding, but it's helping too.

As for the salve, I tried it and I do think it's good. It's a bit messy and takes more time. Because Comet doesn't mind the boots, I can now get them on him rather quickly and then take them off him quickly too. It's nice to take him out in the messy, dirty, slush-filled roads and bring him into the house with perfectly clean feet.

Regarding the leash, it's been no problem at all. Comet is a big chewer and tries to eat everything so the leash saves me way more than it's a hinderance. I feel like I work tirelessly on "leave it" and "drop it" but these two commands don't come easily for Comet. Because of it, he is either under my close supervision or in his crate or in my kitchen. When I'm not watching him (in the kitchen or crate) his flat collar and leash are off. If I'm with him his flat collar and leash are on, even in the kitchen. We've always had it on him, so he doesn't notice one bit. It was much more needed when he was super bite-y, which seemed to peak for him around 16 months. I don't really know how my kids could have tolerated him and his biting if I didn't have the leash those first few months. Back then I did keep him leashed to me during busy times like breakfast and right after school time. Now he just wanders around with the leash dragging and I just grab it if I need to. He doesn't seem to get stuck or caught on things and if I think he really needs to run around or go wild, I take it off inside. There are times when I leash him to me still, like when he's jumping up and trying to eat my kids' breakfast. We went out of town and stayed in a rental when Comet was 4 months. I kept him leashed to me the whole weekend to prevent accidents or damage. He didn't mind and it gave me piece of mind. All in all, the leash has been nothing but a convenience without any real drawbacks. I guess the only drawback is making sure you always remember to remove it when you aren't around.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Anele said:


> If you snapped a pic, I'd love to see.


Here are a few pictures of the boots... and Comet wearing them. As you can see from my boot marks on the floor, the weather here is a mess, so anything I can do to keep Comet's foot fur clean makes me happy.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

He looks so cute in those boots!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

So fluffy. And those boots. Hilarious


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Comet is SO CUTE! And those boots! Oh my goodness . . .too precious. His expression is priceless.

I definitely see your point about the boots helping with the floors. The salve sounds like more trouble than it's worth, esp. since he is OK with the boots. 

Just so fantastic to hear what great strides you are making with Comet. I fear the 6 month + period more than the puppy stage in some ways . . .so it is very reassuring to hear that all of your training and work is still coming through.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Anele said:


> Comet is SO CUTE! Just so fantastic to hear what great strides you are making with Comet. I fear the 6 month + period more than the puppy stage in some ways . . .so it is very reassuring to hear that all of your training and work is still coming through.


Thank you so much, Anele! I've loved reading your posts about Kevin. He's adorable and sounds so sweet and wonderful!

We still have our days, but I would say that at 7 months now, Comet is WAAAYYYY easier than he was those first few months we had him. He was such a little shark and SO hard to potty train. His biting hasn't fully subsided. When he gets overly excited or if I've waited just a little too late in the day to take him for a walk, he gets himself out of control and gets biting. But the good news is that now many of his obedience commands are solidified enough, I can make him work if he's biting. I'll make him sit, down, sit, stand, down, stand... sometimes he'll just start trying to guess what I'm going to say next and it's really funny because he'll start to hear the word and guess, and I'll finish the word and if he's wrong he throws himself into the correct position. It's really cute. 

I will say, however, that he is exhibiting some stubborn teenage behaviors. Every once in awhile I'll motion him to "down" and he'll put himself in a sit and bark, as if to say "I'll sit but I am NOT lying down!" The other day, I had to work with him for a good 20 minutes to get him to cooperate in a down. But, since that day, he's been better about it. I think it's just a matter of remaining consistent so that they learn (similar to angst-y human teenagers) that the rules are still the rules, even if you protest loudly.

One thing I noticed at the 6 month mark was that his barking became obnoxious. He would randomly bark prior, but I would ignore him and he would stop, and it was never too disruptive. Well, sure enough, at 6.5 months he found his full voice and wouldn't quit. That's when I decided to bite the bullet and teach him to speak, and it's actually worked wonders. It's his favorite command. He gets SO excited! I use it as a reward sometimes when he's held a down position for awhile or he's behaved himself while I cook. And he's done really well with "Shh" as the "no bark" cue. Had I known he would take to it so well, I would have taught him months ago!

Comet graduated Basic Obedience awhile back and we've moved on to Off Leash Obedience, which is the next class. I have no intentions of walking him off leash, given the traffic in my area, but the class has been really fun so far. It's much harder for Comet but he enjoys most of it and they include a few agility breaks to keep the dogs happy.


----------

